# What is this Piece?



## Mia Culpa

Can anyone help me identify this piano piece?

Many thanks in advance!


__
https://soundcloud.com/clare-wood-620331742%2Fmystery-audio88


----------



## Bwv 1080

Its a La Folia, which one is another matter

There is a list here:

http://www.folias.nl/html4.html

It also could be an contemporary improv


----------



## Mia Culpa

Oh wonderful! Thank you so much. Very grateful. I will investigate the list.


----------

